# Amerika und Kriegsfilme: Das Verhältnis der USA zu ihren Kriegen auf der Leinwand



## MatthiasBrueckle (28. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Amerika und Kriegsfilme: Das Verhältnis der USA zu ihren Kriegen auf der Leinwand* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Amerika und Kriegsfilme: Das Verhältnis der USA zu ihren Kriegen auf der Leinwand


----------



## nuuub (28. Mai 2016)

http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/kino/act-of-valor-pentagon-und-hollywood-kooperieren-bei-propagandafilm-a-834889.html

http://www.businessinsider.com/phil-strub-controls-hollywoods-military-access-2014-3?IR=T

Phil Strub wird in dem Spiegel Artikel erwähnt, als Chef der Film Liaison Unit im Pentagon.

"Trotz der Wichtigkeit der "Windtalkers" (der Navajo-Begriff für Funker, die, die mit dem Wind reden) dreht sich der Film um einen weißen Marine, der einen dieser Code-Sprecher begleitet und beschützen soll"

Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, soll er ihn nicht beschützen. Er soll ihn im Notfall liquidieren damit ihn die Japaner nicht lebend in die Finger bekommen.


----------



## MatthiasBrueckle (29. Mai 2016)

Sehr gute Beobachtung. Er soll ihn natürlich primär beschützen und davor bewahren in Feindeshände geraten - aber ja, im "worst case" soll er ihn ausschalten, bevor er ihnen in die Hände fallen kann.
Daraus entsteht auch das Dilemma der Geschichte, denn anfangs hält er noch Distanz, weil er weiß, dass er nicht Freundschaft mit jemandem schließen sollte, den er am nächsten Tag erschießen können müsste.


----------

